# Pointy Heads?



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

At the show yesterday I noticed that the Spoo and many of the big dogs that we petted have pointy/sharp angled skulls, and I was wondering if they all have that - is it a fault? 
Tpoo's, and in fact all of the small dogs that I know have smooth round skulls!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey we noticed too and we thought something was wrong with our dog! It's quite surprising how pointy it is!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

How odd. Only time Lily has a pointy head is when her hair gets wonky.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Lily's-Mom said:


> How odd. Only time Lily has a pointy head is when her hair gets wonky.


I mean the skulls are actually pointy/have sharp angles - everyone has had a weird topknot scissoring at some point lol!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

There is a difference between Echo's skull shap and Remington's. We say Remington has a smart knot.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> I mean the skulls are actually pointy/have sharp angles - everyone has had a weird topknot scissoring at some point lol!


I understood what you meant, I just never heard of that before.


----------



## heyyoutoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Remy had a bony ridge that ran centerline from forehead to crown where the two halves of his skull came together. I often wondered if he was the only one.

When we went to pick up Gunnar, one of the first things I did was feel his skull, his is smooth with no ridge at all.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

Jazz has the bony ridge on top of her head. So does Luke the Lab, but his is considerably less prominent. Is it a fault or a normal variation?


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol! My family has always referred to that as a "loyalty bump". The bigger the bump the more loyal the dog! . Oh the joys of old wives tales.

Rebecca


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Poodles are so smart their brains need more room!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I am glad to read this!  Lexi has a small pointy head. I mentioned it to the vet and she said it was normal, but I really wasn't convinced. Now I know reading it here, it's the truth!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

All my standards have had pointy heads! Think they are Klingons in disguise! Best person to ask if this is normal is Arreau I would think.


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Murphy has a pointy head. My groomer doesn't like to cut his hair too short because of the point. I like it tho. I like to rub it and make a wish. Haha Jk! 

It's totally normal! (It also helps to keep his hat from sliding off )


----------



## 3sps (Feb 5, 2012)

That is a "poodle bump!" I often tell those who rescue to check for it in dogs who might be poodles but are shaggy etc.


----------



## heyyoutoo (Jul 28, 2013)

heyyoutoo said:


> Remy had a bony ridge that ran centerline from forehead to crown where the two halves of his skull came together. I often wondered if he was the only one.
> 
> When we went to pick up Gunnar, one of the first things I did was feel his skull, his is smooth with no ridge at all.


Follow up. Now that Gunnar is four months old he has a definite ridge just like Remy did. I guess it takes a few months before the bones fuse together forming the ridge.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

It is called a sagittal crest. Jaw musles are attached to it. Many mammals that rely on catching prey with their jaws, have such a ridge along their head. I remember reading that it is seen more often in dogs with a long nose. Cal has one too.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think it is absolutely normal in spoos...but Misha has a little round dome....absolutely NO loyalty! lol


----------

